# Congrats bigblackfoot



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Congrats Lyle on shooting _another_ black duck in ND. Your luck never ceases to amaze me, keep it up!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Nice...congrats.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

just sick :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

In one word-Taxidermist.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Unbelievable! Congrats!

What type of area did you shoot him? Corn field? Over water? Is it hard to tell it's a Black duck vs hen mally?

I've always wondered those things about black ducks...

Ryan


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nice job Lyle. Great looking bird for this early in the year!

Chris


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Nice work Lyle!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey blackfoot, You're lucky it didn't come into my side of the spread.. 
J/K.. I woulda whiffed anyway... 
Congrats Lyle...!! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

R y a n said:


> Unbelievable! Congrats!
> 
> What type of area did you shoot him? Corn field? Over water? Is it hard to tell it's a Black duck vs hen mally?
> 
> ...


Barley field I believe...we split up and hunted a transition slough...they hit the field.


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

CONGRATS!!!

My buddy shot a banded Blackduck near Devils Lake a few years ago.........priceless!


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

very nice looking duck. That is a wall mounter. :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Was it a drake or hen black duck? I don't even know what an eclipse drake would look like. I'm assuming they get eclipse plummage or do they?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Congrats again buddy. Oh by the way, nice shirt. :sniper:


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

bandman said:


> In one word-Taxidermist.


not a september bird. yuk.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

chris lillehoff said:


> not a september bird. yuk.


I'd throw him in the ice box. You can always get more. :wink: I guess the pin feathers could be an issue right now, but I'll let the taxidermist make a judgement on that.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I shot it in a wheat field. It came in with a flock of mallards. It was a drake blackduck for sure. It is just as nice as the other one i shot in ND 3 years ago. Its in the freezer but not sure if its in good enough shape to get mounted. I didnt really feel any pinfeathers but we will see.


----------



## eddy07 (Mar 1, 2006)

my dad just got a banded black duck this weekend by jamestown, it was in with a flock a mallards, pretty unreal


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

WOW!! Congrates hope I can shoot one some day!! I think its almost like winning the lottery if not a slimmer chance!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hmmm... Ive thought that I saw them a couple times but end up being sure they are hens. How easy is it for you guys to ID them?


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

They are MUCH darker than a regular mallard. They are also bigger than most hen mallards. I didnt know the first one i shot was; i just shot the biggest duck and got lucky. The second one i had a pretty good idea it was a black duck.


----------



## autumnandsnows (Apr 5, 2005)

Beautiful bird no doubt, but appears to be a cross between a Mallard and Blackduck which is very common these days check this link on Id-ing a Blackduck http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/...the years.
Good Luck to everyone this year!


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

Lyle, good job, now all you have to do is shoot another Brant this fall.. :beer:


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

bigblackfoot said:


> They are MUCH darker than a regular mallard. They are also bigger than most hen mallards. I didnt know the first one i shot was; i just shot the biggest duck and got lucky. The second one i had a pretty good idea it was a black duck.


I bet you spray painted it! :lol:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

You have to use oil based paint to make it stick. Other wise it doesnt work. :wink:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice going you lucky sob!


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

wow! I guess i should feel pretty lucky that 80% of the ducks we shoot here are blacks, I have 9 and only 1 mallard this year.


----------

